# Thermomix



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Does anybody of you use this thing?

Do you find it convenient?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You must mean this: http://www.ukthermomix.com/

Or here That's 1,143.81 USD, by the way.

When it shops for groceries, let me know! :lol:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Not sure Id trust a machine that claims to do so many things...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Athenaues,

I've never used one before,
But I tend to agree with Isa.

Doing things faster dosen't mean it will be done better.


----------

